# A bad day



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Managed to catch my bumper on a fence yesterday, somehow I don't think this one will polish out.










Anyone know of a decent SMART repairer in the Nottingham or Peterborough areas. I think my local BMW body shop will likely want to empty my bank account for this.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I’m in the Norfolk area, I know a few guys in your area but I can’t vouch for there quality of work.


----------

